# Favorite Bible Trivia



## Gwallard (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello, brothers and sisters!

I am just proposing a light game of Bible trivia: post your favorite Bible Trivia (in that, obscure, not trivial) questions, and we will try to answer them. OR, post your favorite with the answers, just to enjoy them.

Here is a good example:
What is the name of the father of all who play the harp and lute, says Gen 4:21. *Jubal* 


Cheers!
-G


----------



## iainduguid (Mar 6, 2021)

If it's an OT place, the answer is usually Bethel; if the NT, it's Troas. Years of experience.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Gwallard (Mar 6, 2021)

iainduguid said:


> If it's an OT place, the answer is usually Bethel; if the NT, it's Troas. Years of experience.


Ha! I suppose you would know, professor! Any good resources for fun trivia questions for me? I've got my trivia questions set, but we're having a Zoom Trivia Night tonight and I thought I'd ask people who know the Bible better than I.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Mar 6, 2021)

Which two of the twelve Apostles were both disciples of John the Baptist and our Lord Jesus?


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2021)

Who was the first person quoted in the Bible using the name Yahweh/Jehovah?


----------



## Jack K (Mar 6, 2021)

Jake said:


> Who was the first person quoted in the Bible using the name Yahweh/Jehovah?


That's a good one. It would be cheating to look it up, right? I'm pretty sure the answer is Eve, commenting on the birth of Cain, but I'm going through the first three chapters of Genesis in my head, wondering if I've missed one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheInquirer (Mar 8, 2021)

Besides Adam and Eve, who is the only other figure in the Bible to have no mother or father?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 8, 2021)

TheInquirer said:


> Besides Adam and Eve, who is the only other figure in the Bible to have no mother or father?



Everybody knows that one.  

Judges 2:8 (and many other places)
And Joshua the _son_ _of_ _Nun_, the servant of the Lord, died at the age of 110 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## dhh712 (Mar 8, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> Everybody knows that one.
> 
> Judges 2:8 (and many other places)
> And Joshua the _son_ _of_ _Nun_, the servant of the Lord, died at the age of 110 years.


Haha--I wondered if I was the only one who read it that way, like he's no one's son.

Is it that one guy that Abraham gives tithes to--I can't remember his name; my brain's so foggy from recovering from that second covid shot. Something like Melchizedek, like as in Christ became a priest forever after the order of Melchizedek. I'm going to have to look for his name in Genesis, since I can't for the life of me recall it; I thought it had something to do with or sounded like Melchizedek.

Just looked it up, that is his name--I really thought it was something else! Not sure if that's it though, just remember comments from sermons saying something like this King of Salem comes out of nowhere and no one knows who his family is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Mar 8, 2021)

Also an oldie, but...

Bible's first mention of Santa Claus?


----------



## Timmay (Mar 8, 2021)

How many wise men were there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInquirer (Mar 8, 2021)

This was in the entertainment and humor section so my contribution had to fit that criteria


----------



## Edward (Mar 8, 2021)

Timmay said:


> How many wise men were there?


Three, but you have to go to Cologne to find the answer. 









Shrine of the Three Kings - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Apparently last opened and viewed July 20, 1864.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Mar 8, 2021)

Who was the shortest man in the Bible?
Second shortest?


----------



## TheInquirer (Mar 8, 2021)

How tall was Goliath?
Who was the longest reigning King of either Israel or Judah?
By word count, which is the shortest book of the Bible? The longest?
Implied by what it produced, what type of wood was Aaron's staff?
How many apostles were there?


----------



## Andrew35 (Mar 9, 2021)

Andrew35 said:


> Also an oldie, but...
> 
> Bible's first mention of Santa Claus?


No takers? Fine. 

Zechariah 2:6

"Ho, ho, come forth, and flee from the land of the north, saith the Lord" (KJV).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dhh712 (Mar 9, 2021)

TheInquirer said:


> 1) How tall was Goliath?
> 2) Who was the longest reigning King of either Israel or Judah?
> 3) By word count, which is the shortest book of the Bible? The longest?
> 4) Implied by what it produced, what type of wood was Aaron's staff?
> 5) How many apostles were there?


1) about 9 and half feet tall (by estimate of what a cubit was).
2) not sure--I thought Manassah reigned for about 53 years or so and that seemed pretty long; but someone might have had more years on him
3) not sure either; I'll take a stab at it, 3rd epistle of John where he's writing to the lady church member? that one's pretty brief (his 2nd one is too, but for some reason I want to say the 3rd one's shorter). The longest seems like it would have to be Psalms, but not 100% sure about that.
4) An almond tree?
5) If you count Judas, that should make it 14 with Mathias and Paul added in there (?, maybe I missed something).


----------



## mgkortus (Mar 9, 2021)

How long was the bed of Og, King of Bashan?


----------



## Logan (Mar 10, 2021)

mgkortus said:


> How long was the bed of Og, King of Bashan?


King size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2021)

Eyedoc84 said:


> Who was the shortest man in the Bible?
> Second shortest?


Bildad the Shu-hite

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2021)

> By word count, which is the shortest book of the Bible? The longest?

I'm pretty sure the longest is Jeremiah, even though Psalms has more chapters and takes more pages in most English bibles.


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2021)

Which 7 people mentioned in the Bible were named before they were born?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhh712 (Mar 10, 2021)

Jake said:


> > By word count, which is the shortest book of the Bible? The longest?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the longest is Jeremiah, even though Psalms has more chapters and takes more pages in most English bibles.


 Yeah, that could be. I know it's longer than Isaiah and that is generally thought to be the longest; well, I can't think of any other that are that long but of course I definitely could be missing one. Psalms seems so long, but it could just be a lot of Chapter breaks and mine has the words indented. I'd be interested in finding out about that one. 




Scottish Presbyterian said:


> Which 7 people mentioned in the Bible were named before they were born?


Jesus, John, and the only other one I can think of is Isaiah's son--something about like speedy or something to the spoil and swift to the prey and I think the actual name begins with an M; I cannot think of all the details. Wasn't Solomon one of them, but his name was actually Jedidiah? Were the other three Hosea's children? I can't remember if God told him to name them that before they were born, and I can't remember all their names. The only one I can recall is Lo-Ami, not my people. I'm going to have to look all these up now; the only ones I'm sure of are the first three.


----------



## KMK (Mar 10, 2021)

Who else was betrayed by a kiss? (Not a funny one.)


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2021)

dhh712 said:


> Yeah, that could be. I know it's longer than Isaiah and that is generally thought to be the longest; well, I can't think of any other that are that long but of course I definitely could be missing one. Psalms seems so long, but it could just be a lot of Chapter breaks and mine has the words indented. I'd be interested in finding out about that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, John, and the only other one I can think of is Isaiah's son--something about like speedy or something to the spoil and swift to the prey and I think the actual name begins with an M; I cannot think of all the details. Wasn't Solomon one of them, but his name was actually Jedidiah? Were the other three Hosea's children? I can't remember if God told him to name them that before they were born, and I can't remember all their names. The only one I can recall is Lo-Ami, not my people. I'm going to have to look all these up now; the only ones I'm sure of are the first three.



Jesus and John the Baptist, yes. Mahershalalhashbaz (Isaiah's son), yes (this is the one I thought would be hardest to remember for folk to be honest)

Solomon, and Hosea's children are all named after they are born, so you're on 3, four to go!


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2021)

KMK said:


> Who else was betrayed by a kiss? (Not a funny one.)


Amasa (by Joab)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 11, 2021)

TheInquirer said:


> By word count, which is the shortest book of the Bible? The longest?



Pardon me if someone else answered this. And pardon me also that this is not a comedic answer. 
But isn't it 2 John with 13 verses? Obadiah (21 verses) is a pretty short book too.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 11, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> Pardon me if someone else answered this. And pardon me also that this is not a comedic answer.
> But isn't it 2 John with 13 verses? Obadiah (21 verses) is a pretty short book too.



I found this chart on word count here.


RankBookWord count1Jeremiah33002​2Genesis32046​3Psalms30147​4Ezekiel29918​5Exodus25957​6Isaiah25608​7Numbers25048​8Deuteronomy23008​92 Chronicles21349​101 Samuel20837​111 Kings20361​12Luke19482​13Leviticus18852​142 Kings18784​15Acts18450​16Matthew18346​172 Samuel17170​181 Chronicles16664​19Joshua15671​20John15635​21Judges15385​22Job12674​23Mark11304​24Proverbs9921​25Revelation9851​26Daniel9001​27Nehemiah8507​28Romans7111​291 Corinthians6830​30Ezra5605​31Hebrews4953​32Esther4932​33Zechariah4855​34Ecclesiastes4537​352 Corinthians4477​36Hosea3615​37Amos3027​38Ephesians2422​39Lamentations2324​40Galatians2230​411 John2141​42Micah2118​43Ruth2039​44Song of Solomon2020​45James1742​461 Peter1684​47Philippians1629​481 Timothy1591​49Colossians1582​501 Thessalonians1481​51Joel1447​52Malachi1320​532 Timothy1238​54Zephaniah1141​552 Peter1099​56Jonah1082​57Habakkuk1011​58Haggai926​59Nahum855​602 Thessalonians823​61Titus659​62Jude461​63Obadiah440​64Philemon335​652 John245​663 John219​


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow I didn't know Genesis was also longer than Psalms!


----------



## KMK (Mar 11, 2021)

Which book covers the greatest span of time?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 11, 2021)

KMK said:


> Which book covers the greatest span of time?



Doesn't that depend on whether one is Old Earth or Young Earth?


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> I found this chart on word count here.
> 
> 
> RankBookWord count1Jeremiah33002​2Genesis32046​3Psalms30147​4Ezekiel29918​5Exodus25957​6Isaiah25608​7Numbers25048​8Deuteronomy23008​92 Chronicles21349​101 Samuel20837​111 Kings20361​12Luke19482​13Leviticus18852​142 Kings18784​15Acts18450​16Matthew18346​172 Samuel17170​181 Chronicles16664​19Joshua15671​20John15635​21Judges15385​22Job12674​23Mark11304​24Proverbs9921​25Revelation9851​26Daniel9001​27Nehemiah8507​28Romans7111​291 Corinthians6830​30Ezra5605​31Hebrews4953​32Esther4932​33Zechariah4855​34Ecclesiastes4537​352 Corinthians4477​36Hosea3615​37Amos3027​38Ephesians2422​39Lamentations2324​40Galatians2230​411 John2141​42Micah2118​43Ruth2039​44Song of Solomon2020​45James1742​461 Peter1684​47Philippians1629​481 Timothy1591​49Colossians1582​501 Thessalonians1481​51Joel1447​52Malachi1320​532 Timothy1238​54Zephaniah1141​552 Peter1099​56Jonah1082​57Habakkuk1011​58Haggai926​59Nahum855​602 Thessalonians823​61Titus659​62Jude461​63Obadiah440​64Philemon335​652 John245​663 John219​


Does this include the titles of the Psalms?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 11, 2021)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> Does this include the titles of the Psalms?



No idea, but they should have included the titles. Whether they did or didn't include them, the rank would remain unchanged. Unless they included them and then took them out. In that case, Ezekiel and Psalms would flip-flop. Right?


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> Doesn't that depend on whether one is Old Earth or Young Earth?


Almost certainly not - Genesis covers well over 2000 years in any view - even the Psalms covering the period from Moses to Ezra would be maybe about 1200 years max.

Unless the question refers to references within a book to the greatest span of time, in which case Psalm 90 which refers to "from everlasting to everlasting" has to cover the greatest span.


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> No idea, but they should have included the titles. Whether they did or didn't include them, the rank would remain unchanged. Unless they included them and then took them out. In that case, Ezekiel and Psalms would flip-flop. Right?


I dont know how many words are in the titles of the Psalms. If they were excluded I'd imagine including them would probably make the Psalms longest, but perhaps not.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Mar 11, 2021)

Eyedoc84 said:


> Who was the shortest man in the Bible?





Scottish Presbyterian said:


> Bildad the Shu-hite





Eyedoc84 said:


> Second shortest?


Medad the Knee-hite?


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Mar 11, 2021)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Medad the Knee-hite?


He would be tied with Knee-high-miah!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 11, 2021)

Timmay said:


> How many wise men were there?



We have no idea.


----------



## KMK (Mar 11, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> Doesn't that depend on whether one is Old Earth or Young Earth?



Good one! I was thinking it would depend on whether you were an Idealist or not.


----------



## chuckd (Mar 11, 2021)

KMK said:


> Which book covers the greatest span of time?


Revelation


----------



## dhh712 (Mar 11, 2021)

Jake said:


> Wow I didn't know Genesis was also longer than Psalms!


I was floored by that one too--I always seem to get through it so quick, but that's probably because of all the stories. Though I tend to get through Jeremiah kind of quickly too since I like that one so much (I actually have an idea for a screenplay floating around in my mind for it). It always takes me forever to get through Psalms : ( I wonder why that is?? Maybe the poetry is just difficult for me.


----------



## dhh712 (Mar 11, 2021)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> Jesus and John the Baptist, yes. Mahershalalhashbaz (Isaiah's son), yes (this is the one I thought would be hardest to remember for folk to be honest)
> 
> Solomon, and Hosea's children are all named after they are born, so you're on 3, four to go!


I wasn't sure about those last four and when I went back yeah, those were after and he just said to name them that. Though with the Jedidiah name it seems more unclear (like it doesn't really say that God told him to name him that); that one was a far left, I thought God said something about the name but couldn't remember what.

2 more just popped in my mind--after the Medes and Persians conquer the Babylonians, God says their ruler Cyrus (I think that was his name; it took me forever to recall what it was) will decree that the Israelites will be allowed to go back to rebuild the temple. I was sure at first and now I can't think if he actually names him. Then the other one that I thought God named was somewhere in Kings where God says that Josiah will burn the bones of the prophet on the alter (or something like that). I can't be sure if he actually says their names with both those people, though I thought he did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 12, 2021)

dhh712 said:


> I wasn't sure about those last four and when I went back yeah, those were after and he just said to name them that. Though with the Jedidiah name it seems more unclear (like it doesn't really say that God told him to name him that); that one was a far left, I thought God said something about the name but couldn't remember what.
> 
> 2 more just popped in my mind--after the Medes and Persians conquer the Babylonians, God says their ruler Cyrus (I think that was his name; it took me forever to recall what it was) will decree that the Israelites will be allowed to go back to rebuild the temple. I was sure at first and now I can't think if he actually names him. Then the other one that I thought God named was somewhere in Kings where God says that Josiah will burn the bones of the prophet on the alter (or something like that). I can't be sure if he actually says their names with both those people, though I thought he did.


Yes to Cyrus and Josiah.

The other two are Isaac and Ishmael.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhh712 (Mar 12, 2021)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> Yes to Cyrus and Josiah.
> 
> The other two are Isaac and Ishmael.


Awesome--never would have got those other 2!


----------



## Wretched Man (Mar 12, 2021)

As recorded in the Bible...

Who was the first person to pray?
Who was the first person to consume alcohol?
Who was the first man to have multiple wives?
How many infants were baptized?


----------



## KMK (Mar 12, 2021)

Wretched Man said:


> As recorded in the Bible...
> 
> Who was the first person to pray?
> Who was the first person to consume alcohol?
> ...



The first to consume alcohol was the elect, for how else would they know Christ's mouth tasted like wine? (SoS 1:2)


----------



## Jack K (Mar 12, 2021)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> Which 7 people mentioned in the Bible were named before they were born?


Nitpicking:

Maher-shalal-hashbaz in Isaiah 8 and the three children of Hosea in Hosea 1 were assigned names by God, but not until _after_ they were born, so I don't see why they get counted here. True, Maher-shalal-hashbaz is referred to earlier, but not as a name until after the child is born.

Cyrus in Isaiah (if you agree the prophesy was written before Cyrus' birth) and perhaps Immanuel too (if you believe the prophesy refers to a child by that name who was born in King Ahaz's day and not just to Christ) might be counted, but those mentions are predictive rather than prescriptive. So I don't know if you mean for that to count when you ask who was "named."

The answer of Solomon is one I don't get. Where is either of his names mentioned before he is born? I must be missing something.

That leaves only four that I can think of: Ishmael, Isaac, John, and Jesus. What am I missing?


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 12, 2021)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> Jesus and John the Baptist, yes. Mahershalalhashbaz (Isaiah's son), yes (this is the one I thought would be hardest to remember for folk to be honest)
> 
> Solomon, and Hosea's children are all named after they are born, so you're on 3, four to go!


Isaac, right?


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 12, 2021)

Without looking, what was the town Lot wanted to flee to and why?


----------



## Wretched Man (Mar 12, 2021)

JTB.SDG said:


> Without looking, what was the town Lot wanted to flee to and why?


Begins with a Z... my understanding was that he was still clinging to the allure of the city or perhaps didn't want to be secluded. He seemingly would quickly change his mind (perhaps under conviction) and run to the hills.



KMK said:


> The first to consume alcohol was the elect, for how else would they know Christ's mouth tasted like wine? (SoS 1:2)


I was thinking of Noah...


----------



## KMK (Mar 12, 2021)

JTB.SDG said:


> Without looking, what was the town Lot wanted to flee to and why?



I can't remember the name, but it was a little one!


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 13, 2021)

Jack K said:


> Nitpicking:
> 
> Maher-shalal-hashbaz in Isaiah 8 and the three children of Hosea in Hosea 1 were assigned names by God, but not until _after_ they were born, so I don't see why they get counted here. True, Maher-shalal-hashbaz is referred to earlier, but not as a name until after the child is born.
> 
> ...



You're correct about Solomon and Hosea's 3 children - they were all incorrect guesses, not included in the 7 in the riddle.

Since we know Isaiah lived about 150 years before Cyrus we can be fairly certain he delivered his prophecy before Cyrus was born.

Emmanuel I take to refer to Christ, so to include that would be double counting.

You're right, Mahershalalhashbaz is the slightly dubious one in that when Isaiah was told to write about him he was not specifically told that would be the name of a person, and only after his son was born he was told to name him that. Nevertheless I think it's fair to include that.

Your final 4 is also missing Josiah.


----------



## dhh712 (Mar 13, 2021)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> You're correct about Solomon and Hosea's 3 children - they were all incorrect guesses, not included in the 7 in the riddle.


Oh, good--you wrote back to clarify; I was going to say last night--"those were just my own lame guesses!" but too tired, too tired to come up with how to word that so it came out coherently. 

Hey, I can't seem to find where Isaiah is named before--where is that one? (I'm sure I'll come back to that one and go--of course, how could I forget? like I did with Ishmael--was even going over the Abraham story in my mind and did not recall that--but I've come a long ways from 8 years ago when I didn't even know all the books of the Bible! It's nice for me to see my read-thrus every year or two is getting me somewhere by way of memory!!)


----------

